# A Halloween Bike Move



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I participated in my second bike move yesterday. A photo report of my first one is here.

It being Halloween, of course costumes were highly encouraged (more so than usual in Portland). 










Homemade trailers made out of recycled bike parts are a pretty common sight in Portland.










However, I had never seen this beast before. It was a cargo trike, built out of recycled bikes, which uses two riders (one on each side). It was pretty magnificent!










On the other end of the scale, you can also use folding bikes during a bike move.










Why yes, that is a two-headed turtle costume. 










The cargo trike on the move.














































Even a 'bent rider was representing!

Enjoy,

Scott


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've seen posts like this before and I still think it's just amazing!


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome. only in portland.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

thumbprinter said:


> awesome. only in portland.


That shouldn't be the case. This should be happening in the Bay area, Manhattan, etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I don`t kow which thread gets the prize- I was more impressed by the loads in your first one, but the Halloween aspect of this one is super-duper.
That side by side tandem trike is a winner, too! It looks like he has parts of at least a half dozen frames incorporated into it.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Of all the games that we cyclist play, that's one of the coolest.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Gawd, I love Portland. Weather looks perfect too!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank goodness the home owner did not own any real furniture.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

zpl said:


>


Any close-up pics of the trailer being pulled by the dude in the cookie monster outfit(all blue), he looks to have the largest load for a standard bike and trailer set-up. 

I suppose the trailer with the mattress and box spring might be close, too. But thanks to your other post I can see that trailer's set-up! Would be nice to see the bike mount a little more clearer...hint hint, that is if they don't mind sharing.

If I find an aluminum ladder laying around I know exactly what to do with it now.  

I think owning bikes precludes me from owning any "real" furniture, too. 
So a bike move seems fairly feasible.

What a fun Idea!


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

dustyrider said:


> Any close-up pics of the trailer being pulled by the dude in the cookie monster outfit(all blue), he looks to have the largest load for a standard bike and trailer set-up.


I don't have any good photos of his trailer, sorry. I showed up a bit late to the bike move and his trailer was already loaded when I arrived. I can tell you that I'm pretty sure his was another ladder conversion, and that he had some pretty wide tires on the trailer - at least 2-3". I recall someone asking him what the weight limit was on it and he said he figured it could carry at least 200 lbs. 

And yes, most of the bike moves I'm aware of usually involve moving a single person, not a family or person with a lot of wordly possessions. I think it still demonstrates a neat alternative to relying on motor vehicles/renting trucks, and one which represents a wonderful sense of community that is sadly somewhat rare to find in many cities.

Scott


----------

